
U.S. customs agents are searching more cellphones - mancerayder
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/us-customs-agents-are-searching-more-cellphones--including-those-belonging-to-americans/2018/01/05/0a236202-f247-11e7-b3bf-ab90a706e175_story.html?utm_term=.aaeacefb8cec
======
vinchuco
Trying to catch wolves by enforcing wool checks.

Trope:
[https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-gjXa44QbD7w/T2xhZWK-4kI/AAAAAAAAK...](https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-gjXa44QbD7w/T2xhZWK-4kI/AAAAAAAAKio/2B0a0B7tErw/s640/wolf-
in-sheeps-clothing.jpg)

------
bob_theslob646
Do they not need a warrant? Please correct me if I am wrong.

~~~
shamas
You are wrong. Airports are not in the USA, so USA laws don't apply there.
They can do whatever they wish, but they obviously generally act along the
lines of acceptability. Please correct me if I am wrong.

~~~
floornicator
Correct. Warrants aren’t needed at border crossings, since customs represents
_reasonable_ search and seizure.

The premise is that it’s not unreasonable to consider smuggling as a common
behavior at border crossings, and civilian citizens are only protected from an
_unreasonable_ search by the fourth amendment.

They can hold you for long periods of time, irradiate you with x-rays and
inspect bodily cavities with gloved fingers, or have medical personnel do it
for them, and that’s all considered “ _reasonable_ ” given the context of an
international boundary.

